
German courts say photos of public domain works are not in the public domain - cirrus-clouds
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170612/09194237572/multiple-german-courts-rule-photos-public-domain-works-are-not-public-domain.shtml
======
Tomte
What excellent "journalism"!

They even explain the basics of German law, and why statute explicitly
protects "Lichtbildwerke", but then they proceed to declaring the situation
"crazy" and hoping that the fourth court involved now may spontaneously
disregard the written statute and rule in favor of Wikimedia, because, well
just because it's Sunday, I guess.

